# Bunny Looking for RP Partners~! (NSFW)



## Led The bunny (May 9, 2017)

Hello there~! My name is Led and a gay bunny boy! I'm looking for people who are
interested in some casual, fun Role play~! I don't mind setting up story or making something long term. I don't mind one offs, and I would prefer if you are Semi-literate, I will match the style of RP you present my with! I am fairly open to most things, but it's good to ask if you are unsure! 
I am a very playful bunny and how that these RPs are NSFW~! If this is something that interests you, hit me up! I am very friendly, I promise! 

Telegram: @ThatBunnyBoi
Steam: Rainbowtail
Dischord: ThatBunnyBoi#4781

If you don't have any of these and are still interested, message me! Maybe we can work something out!

If you are also just looking for someone to game with or hang out with, I do have Steam! 
Primarily I play CS:GO Contagion, soon I will be playing Player's Unknown Battleground.

I hope to hear from you soon!​


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2017)

Just wondering, do you mind vore?


----------



## Led The bunny (May 10, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Just wondering, do you mind vore?



I have never experienced it!


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 11, 2017)

Led The bunny said:


> I have never experienced it!


Do you want to try it?


----------



## Led The bunny (May 11, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do you want to try it?



I don't mind! You will have to show me the ropes~!


----------



## TigerBunnyRae (May 12, 2017)

Hello, I have a boy or two to RP. :3


----------



## Led The bunny (May 13, 2017)

TigerBunnyRae said:


> Hello, I have a boy or two to RP. :3



Yeah~! If it's something you enjoy! That's my goal really~! ^o ^ 
I'm also okay with Herms~!


----------



## TigerBunnyRae (May 13, 2017)

Absolutely, yes! Do you have Skype?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

Lol, of course, if it's RP involving bunnies it's _bound_ to be NSFW. The Vulpes Vulpes are behind you 100%, or is that in front of you? I can never tell.


----------



## Balskarr (May 13, 2017)

Sounds fun. I'll contact you over discord and we can discuss more there.


----------



## Led The bunny (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol, of course, if it's RP involving bunnies it's _bound_ to be NSFW. The Vulpes Vulpes are behind you 100%, or is that in front of you? I can never tell.



Behind me in more than okay~! 

Hey! the RP between us doesn't /HAVE/ to be NSFW, I just think it helps us bond.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 13, 2017)

Led The bunny said:


> I don't mind! You will have to show me the ropes~!


Cool. Do you have Skype?


----------



## Led The bunny (May 14, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Cool. Do you have Skype?



ThatBunnyBoy is my skype name!


----------



## TigerBunnyRae (May 14, 2017)

Led The bunny said:


> ThatBunnyBoy is my skype name!



Cool~! Sent request. ^^


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 14, 2017)

Led The bunny said:


> ThatBunnyBoy is my skype name!


Same


----------

